# 3" turbo exhaust muffler



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I posted this in another thread a while back, but never got an answer.

I'm trying to decide what muffler I want to get for my 3" exhaust. I'm probably going to get a magnaflow muffler, but I'm still not sure if I want to get an oval body one or a race series muffler. I want one that's good for performance, but also one that's resonably quiet and I'm not sure if I want a 4" tip. If I get the oval body muffler I was planning on putting a dual tip on it, so it wouldn't be as noticable. 
So what I'm wondering is what would the difference in performance and sound be for these 2 types of mufflers? Anyone have experience with either of these or maybe both?

Oval Body
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/ss.htm
14249

Race Series
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/mirrorfinish/gifs/parts/14814.jpg
14819

EDIT: Fixed the link


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

2nd link wasn't working...

mine's looks like this:










http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/mirrorfinish/raceseries.htm

14819 looks nice!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i've got a cheapie megan racing 3" inlet muffler. works great


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

heres mine...the ones turbotommy and javier put together


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess what I really want to know is, does anyone know if there is any significant performance difference between the two types of mufflers? And is the race series much louder than the oval body?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well your answer is that the street series has a built in baffle that is welded in the intake tract to reduce noise more. HOWEVER... I cut mine out with a dremel! Hehe took forever and a day but I like the way it sounds now. As long as you put a long large diameter resonator in it will sound good!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Update, so I decided to go with 14835, from the race series mufflers
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/mirrorfinish/gifs/parts/14829.jpg
and an 18 inch resonator 
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?part=WLK-24219

To give an idea of cost for anyone who might be thinking of going custom vs premade, I estimate it'll cost me around $370 for everything, including shipping for the parts and installation. Which really isn't a huge savings considering the cheapest premade exhaust I've seen is $380(not including resonator or shipping) but hey every $ counts!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

So I finally got my exhuast put together and installed. It makes a world of difference. I hit full boost (10PSI) much quicker, at about 4200 RPM instead of 5000. Also the EGTs are lower, they only go above 1400 on a long run now. The highest I've hit is around 1450.
I still think I should be hitting 10 PSI sooner, especially with the GT28RS turbo. Anyone have suggestions on this?
I also wish the EGTs were lower than they are but it's a huge improvement.


----------

